
Earthquake Heatmap - megalodon
http://mateogianolio.com/quakemap/
======
megalodon
Final result: [http://i.imgur.com/7WiloZM.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/7WiloZM.jpg)

------
gus_massa
Nice graph.

It would be better to repeat the data at both sides of the 180 meridian. I was
almost going to ask: What is the big isolated red spot at the east of New
Zealand?

(Does Hawaii have it's own real red spot?)

If you forgive my bad Photoshop abilities, I'd like something like:
[http://imgur.com/TP5AC5i](http://imgur.com/TP5AC5i)

More feature request:

I'd also like a standard play/pause/first/last buttons. Bonus points if the
buttons disappear when the mouse doesn't move.

I'd like another "mode", where the old quakes don't accumulate. The old one
just disappear. Or they turn brown, then light brown and then disappear. It
will be necessary to tweak the visual representation until it looks nice.

~~~
megalodon
Great advice, thanks. I'll see what I can do!

